
Army gets prototype for cyber visualization tool - anigbrowl
https://www.c4isrnet.com/cyber/2020/08/14/army-gets-prototype-for-cyber-visualization-tool/
======
serf
'cyber terrain' is a stupid hype-phrasing for the types of work that SIGINT
has been doing for decades.

